# SPL Mic suggestions?



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I have tried reading as much as I can but I am getting lost. 

Ever since I played some of Tom Danleys recordings on my 2.1 system I have wanted to do some recording of my own. I have wanted to do some recording of live dragsters,Monster trucks Desert racing trucks and anything else I can get around to record.

Now I am very much the noob at all the different types of Mics but I would love to be able to have some of my own recordings to listen to.

So for things I need I would have to say I am leaning towards the cheapest route possible. I know that eventually I will have to spend more for better recordings but I am wondering how much do I need for a "starter," package that can record the things I want to without sound like poo and clipping?

I know I can clip any mic but I am hoping someone in the know can show me some examples so I know what I need. I am hoping this starter adventure wont be more than $1000 but I will wait to see what I need first. 

Thanks for anyone's guidance.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Will any of the Behringer stuff work?


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Well thanks for everyones help. J/K

Anyways the trick for me is going to be purchasing an Earthworks TS25 I believe mic. They are plenty capable of the low frequency I want. I know of 4 mics that can handle major SPL Senn 421 and others but for now will keeping it simple.

Earthworks TS25 for budget
Earthworks M50 for QTC50 future.

Has anyone used a AEA R84?


----------

